# Is Hatta Border Closed ??



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Just had a look at a newspaper which says that Hatta border was temporarily closed due to holidays ??? Need to go to Sohar tomorrow, so just want to know which route to take, if the border is closed.

Anyone coming from Oman after this long weekend might have an idea about the same.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I seriously doubt the border itself its closed - that would be madness. However, the army checkpoints along the E44 Hatta/Oman road are currently closed, so you have to go round and take the Sharjah/Kalba road instead. If you punch in the Hatta Fort Hotel into Google maps, it will already take you the alternative route.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The E44 is now CLOSED to all but GCC Nationals (Shown in Red on the Map) and a standard fee to exit the UAE has been added at AED35.










http://www.muscatdaily.com/Archive/Oman/UAE-introduces-AED35-exit-fees-at-Hatta-4iyb


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone know why the mini border crossings have been closed to non-GCC?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Anyone know why the mini border crossings have been closed to non-GCC?


Possibly because a few people had used the road, gone through the first check and not arrived at the second, having turned right at the next big road. 

I know one person who camped in the bit in the middle and left one day, arrived the next and caused themselves a lot of hassle.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Possibly because a few people had used the road, gone through the first check and not arrived at the second, having turned right at the next big road.


Exactly right TWTG, it was used as an escape route for people fleeing the UAE and also as an easy way for "Illegals" to enter. 

Surprised it didn't happen earlier, how long has Wadi Bih been closed, must be 8 or 10 years now, that was another favoured route.


----------

